# Omega Speedmaster 00/57 Professional



## OmegaPRO0057

HI

My father got this watch from his "powerful" friend, and he gave it to me as a gift, he doesn't like it...A friend told me it is very RARE and UNIQUE model, and that it is very valuable...Do you know anything about this particular model, and how much does it worth ? and who could be interested for it ?
I couldn't find nothing about it on the net....
One I am sure...IT IS AUTHENTIC, ORIGINAL made in Swiss !!!!

Here I send the picture of the watch.


----------



## Colin T

It does not look authentic to me <| 

best wishes

Colin


----------



## eptaz

*It may be an "authentic" something...*



OmegaPRO0057 said:


> HI
> 
> My father got this watch from his "powerful" friend, and he gave it to me as a gift, he doesn't like it...A friend told me it is very RARE and UNIQUE model, and that it is very valuable...Do you know anything about this particular model, and how much does it worth ? and who could be interested for it ?
> I couldn't find nothing about it on the net....
> One I am sure...IT IS AUTHENTIC, ORIGINAL made in Swiss !!!!
> 
> Here I send the picture of the watch.


It may be an authentic _something_, but it's not an Omega. Aside from the low level finish of the movement, the most glaring problem is the "Speedmaster Professional" designation. Fr. John's "Speamasters" aside, Speedmasters are chronograph.

Sorry to dissapoint, but Colin is correct.

eric


----------



## jmsrolls

I hesitate to even call that one a fake - it gives fakes a bad rap!

It may be an authentic and Swiss made watch *but it is not an authentic and Swiss made Omega.*
Fr. John+


----------



## Andrés

Is it the lighting or does the dial reads Speedmaste*l.* It looks like the last letter is an L.


----------



## eptaz

*I think you're right.*



Andrés said:


> Is it the lighting or does the dial reads Speedmaste*l.* It looks like the last letter is an L.


I don't want to give the OP too hard of a time, but I think you're right, Andrés. Also, note that it's a limited edition of 57, and this example is...number 00.

eric


----------



## OmegaPRO0057

*Re: I think you're right.*



eptaz said:


> I don't want to give the OP too hard of a time, but I think you're right, Andrés. Also, note that it's a limited edition of 57, and this example is...number 00.
> 
> eric


Here is a better picture on daylight...
If it is a fake, it is a damn good fake...
If I don't sell it, I will definately keep it for myself


----------



## eptaz

*Not a question of "if," unfortunately*



OmegaPRO0057 said:


> Here is a better picture on daylight...
> If it is a fake, it is a damn good fake...
> If I don't sell it, I will definately keep it for myself


Really, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's not a question of "if."

If you like it, keep it, but it's absolutely, positively not an Omega..."Speedmastei."

For comparison purposes, here's an authentic "skeleton" Speedmaster.










Note, the 00/57 marking, because this is a marketing image. It may have been a photo like this, from which your manufacturer took his cue.

Sorry, but at least it was a gift!

eric


----------



## OmegaPRO0057

*Re: Not a question of "if," unfortunately*



eptaz said:


> Really, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's not a question of "if."
> 
> If you like it, keep it, but it's absolutely, positively not an Omega..."Speedmastei."
> 
> For comparison purposes, here's an authentic "skeleton" Speedmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note, the 00/57 marking, because this is a marketing image. It may have been a photo like this, from which your manufacturer took his cue.
> 
> Sorry, but at least it was a gift!
> 
> eric


Yes you are right...at least it was a gift 
I read on the net that this serie 00/57 of waches (on the picture?) was stolen in Paris back in 2003 !


----------



## lendas697604

*Re: I think you're right.*



OmegaPRO0057 said:


> Here is a better picture on daylight...
> If it is a fake, it is a damn good fake...
> If I don't sell it, I will definately keep it for myself


A MI MARIDO LE HAN REGALADO ESTE MISMO RELOJ SUS JEFES, Y NOS ESTAMOS ENTERANDO DE QUE PUEDA SER UNA FALSIFICACION, ME GUSTARIA QUE SE PONGAN EN CONTACTO CON NOSOTROS A TRAVES DE [email protected] Muchisimas gracias, en la esfera leemos SPEEDMASTEI 00/55 PROFESSIONAL.


----------



## lendas697604

BUENAS TARDES, A MI MARIDO LE HAN REGALADO SUS JEFES JUSTAMENTE EL RELOJ QUE SALE EN IMAGEN, A TRAVES DE INTERNET NOS ESTAMOS ENTERANDO DE QUE PUEDE DE QUE SE TRATE DE UNA FALSIFICACION, SI NO LE ES MOLESTIA ME GUSTARIA QUE NOS DIERAN INFORMACION SOBRE DICHO REJOJ OMEGA SPEEDMASTEI 00/57 PROFESSIONAL, MI DIRECCION: [email protected], muchisimas gracias, saludos cordiales.


----------



## Master2987

*Re: I think you're right.*

El reloj aqui mencionado es sin duda una flacificacion. Dudo que personas que frecuentan este foro tengan conocimiento sobre la procedencia de este reloj. Pero si tiene preguntas especificas, pordria preguntarlas aqui.

Saludos,

Alex



lendas697604 said:


> A MI MARIDO LE HAN REGALADO ESTE MISMO RELOJ SUS JEFES, Y NOS ESTAMOS ENTERANDO DE QUE PUEDA SER UNA FALSIFICACION, ME GUSTARIA QUE SE PONGAN EN CONTACTO CON NOSOTROS A TRAVES DE [email protected] Muchisimas gracias, en la esfera leemos SPEEDMASTEI 00/55 PROFESSIONAL.


----------



## OddE

Gentlemen,

Please keep in mind that most of us do not speak Spanish. Please communicate in English while in the forum. Thank you!

Courtesy of Google Translate: Señores, por favor, tenga en cuenta que la mayoría de nosotros no hablan español. Por favor comunicarse en Inglés al publicar en el foro.


----------



## Kefru

Well its not even a fake. A fake is a copy of something else. A complete fantasy watch. 

Omega never produced a "speedmastei" :-x

Just realised the OP was from 2006 !!!!! seems a strange thing to bring up. The OP has not been around since December 23rd, 2006 so I hope lendas697604 does not want a quick answer lol


----------



## 23fengshui

Nobody mentioned that the watch is cased in a Deville case!


----------



## Donn Chambers

There was a rare, platinum cased skeleton-dial Speedmaster with a production run of 57. It was made in 1994 and sold for $50k. This, however, is not it. First, the case was identical to a standard Speedmaster, this one is not. It also had the chrono functions, this one does not. It did not have a gold-colored movement, not was it an automatic. What you have is a fake. I've seen them before, labelled as Deville's, which the case resembles.


----------



## Cicindela

Call me cynical, but I am more then suspicious that this thread was started as a poor quality come-on :think: .

Of course I could be wrong, I was certainly wrong when I thought the 500 million dollars I inherited from my Nigerian bankers wife was a scam, but now I can buy all of the watches in Switzerland. Who knew? :roll:


----------



## lesha

hello, im from russia.
How many cost that speedmatei wath? i have one!


----------



## jikan ga nai

Dear Friend,

Greetings from the most serene republic of Nigeria. 

I am writing to you to beseech your support for his holiness Prince Rambuto, in his quest to 'flip' a very rare watch from his collection. Simply wire all your bank details to me at this address, and the fabulous and extremely rare Omega Speedmastel will be yours (estimated value* $1,500,000US)

Yours in collecting,

(* value as esimated by Prince Rambuto after a particularly long night on the sauce)


----------



## premoon

Oh Oh Oh .....what is SUPER nice in this forum as well (on top of the usual precise and very valuable answers/advices we get) is the fact that if we want to have a good "horological fun" or feel a bit depress, we can always come here and leave the forum in tears laughing......!!!!

Phil.


----------



## lesha

=)


----------



## Zidane

Don't bump a five year old thread about a fake watch. 

PS - It's worth nothing.


----------



## peitron

*Re: I think you're right.*

AHCK!!!! My eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Spit161

*Re: I think you're right.*



peitron said:


> AHCK!!!! My eyes!!!!!!


Can we stop this pointless bumping..?
The thread is old, and the OP is long gone.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## bryson pereira

OmegaPRO0057 said:


> HI
> 
> My father got this watch from his "powerful" friend, and he gave it to me as a gift, he doesn't like it...A friend told me it is very RARE and UNIQUE model, and that it is very valuable...Do you know anything about this particular model, and how much does it worth ? and who could be interested for it ?
> I couldn't find nothing about it on the net....
> One I am sure...IT IS AUTHENTIC, ORIGINAL made in Swiss !!!!
> 
> Here I send the picture of the watch.





OmegaPRO0057 said:


> HI
> 
> My father got this watch from his "powerful" friend, and he gave it to me as a gift, he doesn't like it...A friend told me it is very RARE and UNIQUE model, and that it is very valuable...Do you know anything about this particular model, and how much does it worth ? and who could be interested for it ?
> I couldn't find nothing about it on the net....
> One I am sure...IT IS AUTHENTIC, ORIGINAL made in Swiss !!!!
> 
> Here I send the picture of the watch.


hey i also have the same watch but rolex is written not omega and its automatic model rolex speedmaster 00/57 professional


----------



## Seabee1

bryson pereira said:


> hey i also have the same watch but rolex is written not omega and its automatic model rolex speedmaster 00/57 professional


Seriously? It it for sale?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Edit - didn't realise it's a 11 year old thread. Should be a rule to not allow people who are not seasoned WUS members posting on these dinosaurs

Here's a photo of a real omega just to make this post worth while


----------



## N4IX

Да уж, может кто-то знает их цену в 2022 году? Точно такие же часы, батя дал еще в детстве где-то в 2005 году. 
Может кто в курсе теперь


----------



## tbensous

Omega Speedmaswatch ? That was before the moonswatch !


----------

